# ohm meter



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I have always used an ohm meter wired in series with a transformer to check my the arms. I tried once wiring in a digital ohm meter in the hope of getting more accurate readings but the readings where not steady enough to be of any use. Do you guys know if there is a way to make this work? No doubt a dyno would be a better way to go. Just wondering. Ed


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Try adding a small capacitator across your positive and negative transformer leads.
A small.01uf X 16volt cap will help clean up your transformers output,to where you can usually use a digital meter.
Most caps are polarity sensitive,the marked or striped side is always the negative side,"Do not hook them up backwards",you'll only do it once


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I have always used an ohm meter wired in series with a transformer to check my the arms


why are you using power?

to check ohms, you test 2 comms at 1 time
running voltage through the arm and seeing any difference between what the end of the power wires show, and the then the arm would need a very detailed meter.

Unless your talking checking the amp draw while the car is running?
if that the case, you still may see small change in the amp draw even if you had pure 100% dc power going to the car.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

mrtjet said:


> I have always used an ohm meter wired in series with a transformer to check my the arms. I tried once wiring in a digital ohm meter in the hope of getting more accurate readings but the readings where not steady enough to be of any use. Do you guys know if there is a way to make this work? No doubt a dyno would be a better way to go. Just wondering. Ed


What I ment to say was that I use an amp meter Not an ohm meter.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I ment to say I use an amp meter.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahhh, big difference!!


----------

